# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как относится к грязной работе ?

## Dmitriy

Здравствуйте. Я начинающий преданный. Проблема в следующем. Я не знаю как относиться к своей работе. Раньше я работал в макдоналдсе, когда познакомился с философией СК мне стало очень тяжело там работать и  с большим трудом мне удалось найти новую работу. С трудом потому что я студент и могу работать только по СБ и ВС, и таких вакансий не так много. Так или иначе, я устроился кассиром выходного дня. И, естественно, люди покупают не только благостные продукты. Приходится продавать алкоголь, мясо и т.д. Чисто психологически новая работа, конечно, приятней предыдущей, где мясо было постоянно перед глазами, его запах заполнял весь воздух.
 Но я не знаю как мне относится к тому что я продаю людям алкоголь, сигареты, мясо. Стараюсь подсознательно желать им настоящего счастья, прошу Кришну спасти их. Но все равно тяжело на душе. Найти более благочестивую работу не получается.

----------


## Нитай дас

Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
В Ваших словах слышится подлинная искренность. Спасибо Вам.
Я попробую ответить, хотя полезным будет узнать мнение старших преданных (эта тема очень актуальна для многих). 
То, что Вы сделали - это уже, как минимум, подвиг. Сменить работу в Вашем положении...
Из Бхагавад-Гиты можно понять, что любая деятельсность в материальном мире обладает несовершенствами. Арджуна задавал вопрос, не лучше ли ему жить, как брахманы. Но Кришна обращает внимание, что брахманы иногда приносят (приносили) в жертву животных. Нужно просто исполнять свой долг. 
По карме у нас разные условия. И место рождения, и семья, и работа... Согласно Бхагавад-Гиты важно не само действие, а мотив. Когда мы готовим обед, огромное колличество микроскопических живых существ погибает. Даже есть ягья для нейтрализации этих последствий. Сплошные несовершенства. Выпил таблетку - убил массу бактерий... Понимаете? Просто об этом не задумываются.  
Шрила Прабхупада мог спокойно жить в священном Вриндаване. Но он приехал на запад, в столь грязное место, чтобы исполнить волю своего гуру и Господа. Понимаете? Преданные избегают грязных мест с одной стороны, чтобы сохранить свою чистоту. Но при этом они погружаются в грязь, проповедуя другим. Это проявление сострадания и преданности Господу.
В сиропных условиях легко покрыться плесенью и забыть о смысле жизни. Слишком комфортно. 
Есть много примеров, когда преданные не сбегали, а привносили свет в грязь. Возможно ли это в Вашем случае - трудно сказать. Вы желаете счастья покупателям, и это уже дорогого стоит.
Благослования преданных очень могущественны. По их милости магазин может стать безалкогольным и т.п. Особенную силу имеют экадашные ягьи. На них преданные могут так благословить, что на следующий день вся жизнь поменяется. Можно молиться за хозяина магазина, кормить работников магазина прасадом. Вы как законсперированный разведчик в тылу врага, в самом тылу. И Вы очень хорошо видете, как порабощает людей алкоголь, сигареты... Так Вы развиваете сострадание и копите большую силу для проповеди.

----------


## Dmitriy

Сергей, Огромное Вам спасибо за такой вдохновляющий ответ. Теперь я понимаю, что это милость, а не наказание !

----------


## Нитай дас

Дмитрий, добрый день!
Я получил по почте очень ценное дополнение по нашей теме. Это принципы, к которым надо стремиться. Вы видимо их знаете или, по крайней мере, чувствовали, что это так. 
________________________
Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны.
Сергей, Вы извините, почитала Ваш ответ на вопрос преданного о работе и хотела, с Вашего позволения поделиться тем, что по этому говорил Прабхупада.
В комментариях к Шримад-Бхагаватам (к сожалению не смогу назвать Вам точно песню и стих) Прабхупада называет 6 виновных в убийстве животного:
1) Тот, кто приказывает забить животное
2) Кто убивает
3) Кто продает
4) Покупает
5) Готовит
6) Ест

Также мой муж работал переводчиком на табачной фабрике и его Гуру Махарадж сказал, что он должен уйти оттуда.
Это наставление также дает понимание, что не только само непосредственное употребление запрещенных веществ или мяса являются греховной деятельностью, но и всяческое соприкосновение с ними, а также распространение негативной продукции (этим и является продажа). Для незрелого преданного силой может послужить скорее установление садханы и следование правилам и предписаниям... 
Еще раз извините, просто хотела поделиться не столько своими незрелыми измышлениями, сколько опытом моего мужа, который практикует сознание Кришны уже 16 лет и словами Прабхупады.
_______________________
Это дополнение очень ценно. К этому надо стремиться, что Вы и делаете, как я понял, с учетом места, времени и обстоятельств. Важно, что Вы задаете вопросы, ищите ответы. Так можно избежать фанатизма и, не занижая стандартов, постепенно развиваться. Шрила Прабхупада готовил на одной кухне с мясоедами. Многие возвышенные Матаджи готовили и готовят своим мужьям (с одобрения Гуру-Махараджей) мясо. Были случаи и с зернобобовыми на экадаши и луком, когда Шрила Прабхупада поступал уместным образом. Очень важно соблюдать правила (садхану), пока вкус только развивается. И в то же время важно оставаться в котакте с собой, чтобы не отбить этот вкус навсегда, чтобы развитие не превращалось в насилие. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Дмитрий!
Вот еще на личную почту прислали хорошее дополнение к нашей теме.
______________
Могу в дополнение из своего опыта - мама-домохозяйка в деревне и тоже нет работы, вообще! - занялась фрилансом.
Работаю удаленно, если у Дмитрия есть подходящие навыки для удаленной работы, то думаю он легко сможет совмещать обучение, работу и убеждения.
В разделе объявлений периодически встречаются фриланс-заказы от вайшнавов.

----------


## Dmitriy

Харе Кришна. Решил поделиться с вами своими мыслями. 
Я попробовал еще раз найти чистую работу. Ничего не получилось. Да, можно устроиться на какую-нибудь нестабильную работу, но я не могу так рисковать, я не имею на это право. Я принял это как волю Кришны. Я вижу, что и в этой работе есть смысл. Работая на ней, невозможно не предаться Кришне, видя что будет с тобой иначе. Это не означает, что я хочу работать там вечно. Как только судьба даст что-то другое, то я с большой благодарностью это приму. 
Спасибо Вам.

----------

